

Zero-day hotel keycard hack goes unfixed, now being used by Texas thieves - erickhill
http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/141557-zero-day-hotel-keycard-hack-goes-unfixed-now-being-used-by-texas-thieves

======
foofoo55
I fail to see how Onity should be expected to replace circuit boards in 4
million locks that take a deliberate effort to bypass. Mechanical locks can be
picked with similar or less effort. Hotel customers should never leave
valuables in the rooms, and when in the room should use the additional
mechanical locks inside the door. The articles' author is unrealistic.

